# Radon Slide ED 7.0 - Lieferumfang?



## tyrarius (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe MTB-ler,
mich würde interessieren was im Lieferumfang eines Radon Komplettrades, hier speziell das Slide ED 160 7.0, enthalten ist. Ich möchte mir das Rad kaufen, und wollte einfach mal wissen ob ein Kettenschutz, Federgabelpumpe etc. schon enthalten sind oder nachgekauft werden müssen/sollten.
Bedanke mich im voraus schon für Antworten.
LG Felix


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist im Karton nur das Rad, die ANleitung(en) und ein paar Teile die mit den einzelnen Komponenten kommen.
Kettenstrebenschutz und Federgabelpumpe meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyrarius (13. Oktober 2011)

okay... dann stell ich mich schonmal darauf ein zum radladen meines vertrauens fahren zu müssen wenn das fahrrad angekommen ist... danke für deine antwort!


----------



## camembert (14. Oktober 2011)

Also Kettenstrebenschutz findest du auch hier, und das mit deinem eigenen Namen oder auch Logo, wenn du eins hast;-)

http://www.zwosix.de/produkte/bike-...tml?frontend=6b363f2f097e3d82ef880528f199862f


----------



## tyrarius (14. Oktober 2011)

sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber gibt es auch einen von radon?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. Oktober 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Kettenstrebenschutz-MTB_id_17301_.htm


----------



## tyrarius (15. Oktober 2011)

cool, danke!


----------

